
I ate lunch with my co-founder over video - dsaffy
https://pragli.com/blog/i-ate-lunch-with-my-co-founder-over-video/
======
rlargman
A complaint I've heard from my remote coworkers is: "Yeah, I like to have
lunch with ya'll when I'm there. But when you're remote, like, the whole day
is just sitting staring at a computer. The last thing I'm interested in is
having my lunch/eating time be more of that". Have you considered doing
something along the lines of real walks "together", using headphones?

~~~
dsaffy
I haven't - but that's a good idea! Might have to do another post...

